# Its funny when you realize just how deep your love runs



## Mighty Hunter (May 17, 2011)

Poor Hunter had a belly ache yesterday and ALL last night. I think we got up 20 times for emergency bathroom runs. Despite my early work schedule, I got up with him every time unbegrudgingly. Just want the little guy to feel better first and foremost. He is more precious to us than sleep!


----------



## datacan (May 15, 2011)

not sure if this applies but we are fighting the runns since last night too.
Ours was off leash running in the forest with his frined a Jack Russell and they may have made a pit stop and ate some stale food or drank some stale water.

I posted this, don't know if it applies though, worth a read IMO:

http://www.vizslaforums.com/index.php/topic,2467.msg16023/topicseen.html#new


----------



## Shivangi (Jan 19, 2010)

I agree. Our little girl had a bad allergic reaction to something and developed big nasty red hives all over her body. They were probably itchy and a little painful which kept her up most of the night despite a heavy anti allergic dose. 
We got up several times and sat next to her on her bed, stroking her head and calming her down. It made a difference. She'd put her head on my lap and slowly fall asleep. 
Needless to say, next day we took her to the vet who gave her a shot of some anti allergic medicine.


----------



## Ozkar (Jul 4, 2011)

That's adoration.....this is love.........

Zsa Zsa my GSP while we were on a walk, had to stop to do number 2's. I stopped to wait for her. I could see she was taking a little longer than normal and looked to see what was happening. She had one half hanging out and couldn't get the balloon knot tight enough to cut it off!! So it was just hanging there.

Poor little Zsa Zsa had a look on her face which said.... "Daddy...please help me..." She walked over to me with this number 2 still hanging and I did what all good parents would do and removed it for her. That's love!


----------

